# lifting with a hernia



## Grinch (Aug 19, 2016)

Could have a hernia. These things happen. I think the obvious answer isdont risk making it any worse but I'm stubborn.
Should I stay away from lifting altogether until it gets squared away? I have been under the impression that If it's not bulging or dropping you to the fetal then you're good to go. I've been wrong before. Anyone else do the hernia deal? 
If it is indeed a hernia it's lower left abdomen next to my hip.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 19, 2016)

If you feel a lump there, it could be an inguinal hernia.  I'd stay away from squats and deadlifting for  sure.  Hernias are no joke.  They tend to get worse under lots of strain.  If you push your guts into the cavity they can get strangulated and if you can't push it back in, its go time for surgery.  

I'd still lift, but I wouldn't do max effort type of stuff.  Good news is that the fix is common and easy.  Usually no problems afterward.


----------



## IHI (Aug 19, 2016)

Buddy had all 3 hernia's at once, lower and abdominal, had them all fixed at same time and was out of commission forever, said even picking up a bottle of water hurt like a mofo because of muscles you never realize being utilized.

I've personally gone thru 2 abdominal hernia surgery's. First one I had in belly button for years and it slowly got bigger as I got more serious with weight lifting, and got to a point it hurt like a mofo even doing nothing, so I got that fixed with the mesh. Well, 2 yrs later, I popped another one that was caused by a weakening of the area from first surgery so I asked doc if I could just a 18x18 Kevlar patch in my midsection to cover all our bases LOL. 

But lifting will aggravate it, to what extent will depend on your current status hernia wise, but as you aggravate it, the worsening process will be expatiated obviously. 

As mentioned, they can literally turn into a life or death situation of you strangulate it (pushes thru your cavity thru the tear on the muscle and can become twisted or pinched off, and then you can slowly poison yourself internally) pretty cool to keep pushing thru in the name of lifting huh? Hernia's are like a cavity, they never repair themselves, just slowly get worse and worse. So you can chose between a quick, simple procedure and minimal downtime to fix it (think a filling in a tooth), OR be a hardcase and fight to the end and have major fixing done, much extended down and then recoup time. (like a root canal)


----------



## automatondan (Aug 20, 2016)

Grinch said:


> Could have a hernia. These things happen. I think the obvious answer isdont risk making it any worse but I'm stubborn.
> Should I stay away from lifting altogether until it gets squared away? I have been under the impression that If it's not bulging or dropping you to the fetal then you're good to go. I've been wrong before. Anyone else do the hernia deal?
> If it is indeed a hernia it's lower left abdomen next to my hip.



I had laproscopic surgery a little over a year ago for a bilateral inguinal hernia (that means a double hernia in the groin). I knew I had the bigger one for years, but just was smart about what and how I lifted. However, its bound to get worse... Its only a matter of time.... No way around it. It researched it forever. It will get worse. You will need surgery. I was wrenching on my jeep when the hernia hole in my perineum ripped bigger. It sucked big donkey dick. It went from something that was just mildly annoying for years to something that was one of the most painful experiences in my life. I would advise getting surgery and not waiting until it is an emergency because you could actually die if things go south fast. But the surgery is no walk in the park. It was the longest recovery (to 100%) ever. Took several months and even longer to get my guts to behave as normal. I didnt feel I could lift for well over six months. But, I feel stronger now and have no fear of hurting myself always lingering in my head....


----------



## Grinch (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks for the input dudes. I can't just stop going to the gym but I can't risk being out of work for 6 months either. I guess I need a Dr.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 20, 2016)

See a dr to get the details correct before you fukk yourself up even worse brother! I had a hernia years back and they can get ugly fast! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 20, 2016)

Idk the recovery time of a hip hernia but I got an abdominal hernia right on my belly button. Small but i had discomfort on it. Anyways after reviewing my options with my doc, I had the surgery 2 days after. I was already working out 6 weeks after even though the dr recommended 8 weeks minimum. Never had any problems after.


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 20, 2016)

I let mine go for over a year and would push it back in and strap my weight belt over it. Bad idea! get it fixed asap. If I had gotten surgery sooner the recovery wouldve been easier. Took me almost 6 months to even feel normal recovery was a bitch. Get it fixed and dont touch anything heavy for at least 4 months. Even after that Id start super light and stay away from that nasty deadlift.
!S!


----------



## Rip (Aug 21, 2016)

I've had a ventral hernia repaired and years later it came back. The surgeon must not have done a very good job. I've been training with it like that for years. If it started to bulge a lot or hurt a lot, I would stop training and have surgery again. I train abs with resistance and it hasn't bothered me too bad yet. 



Grinch said:


> Could have a hernia. These things happen. I think the obvious answer isdont risk making it any worse but I'm stubborn.
> Should I stay away from lifting altogether until it gets squared away? I have been under the impression that If it's not bulging or dropping you to the fetal then you're good to go. I've been wrong before. Anyone else do the hernia deal?
> If it is indeed a hernia it's lower left abdomen next to my hip.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 21, 2016)

Has anyone had Sports Hernias (torn abdominal muscles but no bulging intestines) that healed fully without surgery?  I am dealing with one myself right now and was encouraged by my doc to try and forgo surgery.


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 21, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> Has anyone had Sports Hernias (torn abdominal muscles but no bulging intestines) that healed fully without surgery?  I am dealing with one myself right now and was encouraged by my doc to try and forgo surgery.



Mega get the surgery done and over with. 
!S!


----------



## Jocephis (Feb 11, 2017)

Grinch could we get a public update on this I'm really curious as to what's going on now.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 13, 2017)

Grinch, just go get it checked out and fixed.  You don't want a small problem to become a big one.  Six to eight weeks to fulls peed is a lot better than 6-8 months if you ignore it and let it become a big problem.


----------



## Jocephis (Feb 13, 2017)

My first dropped into my sack Grinch, out for a year and a nasty hidro seal around the right testie.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 13, 2017)

My close friend was dating a crazy bitch , she kicked him in the nuts cause she thought it was funny (right next to me ) he dropped to the floor and days later he had one !! I don't ever or never would hit a girl but let me tell you I wanted to lay that bitch out !!!! I felt so bad , he dropped her the next day and he hasn't been back to normal ever since and that was o er 10 years ago , they were my roommate at the time I waited for them to leave the next day and took her panties and rubbed fibor glass all over them just to get her back , I do HVAC and have sheets of it in my garage !! I take that serious man get it checked out ASAP and get it over with


----------



## Jocephis (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't want to beat a dead horse here BUT I will anawys.
Guy in town who works at the feed store lifting feed sacks all day had a inguinal Hernia didn't do anything about it why iduno why. A peice of his intestine became strangulated, well they had to remove several feet of his intestines. I think a lot of people on here want to see you do the right thing. Cool ass place. Good luck.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 13, 2017)

Take all of this advice that is being given to you.  I had an inguinal repaired in 2003.  Doc said it was quite large and that it needed repair soon or else risk the possibility of strangulation.  Needless to say I had it surgically repaired with mesh.  Recovery, especially the first 2 weeks was a bitch,  hurt to cough, laugh and yes lift a damn cup.  But you have no other choice but to get it fixed.  It will only get larger.  Good luck dude


----------



## IHI (Feb 13, 2017)

Mind2muscle said:


> Take all of this advice that is being given to you.  I had an inguinal repaired in 2003.  Doc said it was quite large and that it needed repair soon or else risk the possibility of strangulation.  Needless to say I had it surgically repaired with mesh.  Recovery, especially the first 2 weeks was a bitch,  hurt to cough, laugh and yes lift a damn cup.  But you have no other choice but to get it fixed.  It will only get larger.  Good luck dude



Yep!!
Spoken for truth


----------



## Grinch (Feb 23, 2017)

An update...it was real bad gas. Thanks for all the feedback though.


----------



## IHI (Feb 23, 2017)

Great news!!
You dont want hernias, they fugging suck


----------



## Mythos (May 6, 2017)

I'm wondering about something I've been dealing with.. it's pain with no bulge but very high, almost under the rib cage above my navel. I've had a little discomfort for years but at one point it was so bad that I could barely bend over. I've avoided going to the Dr. because it seems to be improving and it's really high with no bulge. Was hoping it was something minor..


----------

